# Eremiaphila



## HelloKitty (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi!

Here is my little "Tamagotchi" :wink:


----------



## Asa (Jul 25, 2007)

Cutie!


----------



## HelloKitty (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanx :wink:

Could anybody tell me if this is a male or a female?!


----------



## Asa (Jul 25, 2007)

The pictures are a bit small to tell.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 25, 2007)

:shock: excellent camo and beautiful lil guy!/girl!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 26, 2007)

Plus its much easier to tell from the underside, btw what do they eat?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 26, 2007)

wnderful picture and interesting species to keep.

nice work!


----------



## Ian (Jul 26, 2007)

Wonderful little guy you have there. I know Lee Reily (Insectopia) had a lot of these...he is the only other person I know who has kept them. So may be worth giving him a go regarding rearing this species.


----------



## HelloKitty (Jul 26, 2007)

From the undersite :roll: ...I won´t turn him/her around...

The little mantis is eating a "silverfish"on this pic...it doesn´t contain lot of water and this is necessary for this species! :wink:


----------



## mantis55 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello @all look this





Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-28





Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-28





Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-28





Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-28





Shot with KODAK Z730 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-28

Stephan


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello Kitty, Yamaguchi... boy you must be big fan of Japan product Melanie :wink:


----------



## HelloKitty (Jul 29, 2007)

:roll: ...mhm... :lol:


----------

